# 12/11/10 - first excursion to the Ohio River



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

VERY PLEASANT INDEED. WE WILL GO BACK SOMEDAY.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Where at on the river? Catch any?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like New Cumberland. No fish?


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cull'in said:


> Where at on the river? Catch any?


Three walleyes (2 @ 19" one @ 16" - released). Location was at New Cumberland Dam, approximately four miles past the Mountaineer Casino.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job guys! Have to get ya on some ice though.


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

JIG said:


> Nice job guys! Have to get ya on some ice though.


Geo & Michael are at Mosquito as I write this; I decided to stay back and tear down Christmas tree, lights, etc . We will provide a report if worth posting. I sure hope so!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the term "Tear down". Gives The holiday a twist! 
Hope to see some more pics Bud! Thats what makes this a good site. Guys havin fun. Thanks for sharin!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

geomichaelpk said:


> Three walleyes (2 @ 19" one @ 16" - released). Location was at New Cumberland Dam, approximately four miles past the Mountaineer Casino.


Sorry to hear about your terrible luck, maybe next time you'll get into some smallies!


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cull'in said:


> Sorry to hear about your terrible luck, maybe next time you'll get into some smallies!


Not quite sure what you mean by "terrible luck". Perhaps these attached regulations will get you more in tune. 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

geomichaelpk said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "terrible luck". Perhaps these attached regulations will get you more in tune.
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx


Um...tongue in cheek...sarcasm..."terrible luck" meaning you caught them silly toothy critters and didn't get any "real" fish like largemouth or smallmouth bass!

Come on PK!


----------

